# Pyoderma topical treatment/shampoo



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

*It is possible !*

This is tough to deal with but you are on the right path. The holistic way worked for my Chance because, like you, I wanted to avoid unnecessary antibiotic treatment if at all possible.

_It is possible !_ :agree:
Get DOUXO Chlorhexidine PS Shampoo. It cleared up my Golden's skin problems without antibiotics. It is as close to a miracle product as I have ever used.

Entirelypets.com carries it at a reasonable prices and it ships quickly. That's where I order it from. My vet also carries it but in smaller bottles and a higher price.

I had to bathe Chance quite often in the beginning - every 2nd or 3rd day. But there is also a DOUXO Micro-emulsion Spray for in between baths.

I am going to include 2 informative links which will explain in more detail the approach to beating the pyoderma without antibiotics:

DOUXO
 
http://www.sfgate.com/pets/yourwholepet/article/The-killer-app-for-canine-itching-and-skin-2805848.php

I was fully prepared to get Chance the antibiotics if my vet said they were necessary. But we both were in agreement that this "bathing" treatment should be tried first. It worked ! I think my vet was actually a little surprised at how well it cleared up (and stayed cleared up) without antibiotics. 

Now I bathe him with the DOUXO Chlorhexidine PS Shampoo at the slightest start of a problem - none has ever developed again. 

Wishing you and poor Cody the best but I think you will have success using this approach.

Post back and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I use Pyoben (Benzoyl Peroxide) or Hexadine (Chlorahexadine) are my favorites. You can also use a tea tree oil based shampoo ive had luck with that. You can also apply aloe vera directly to the sores.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for both replies! What a relief (!) that it is possible to clear it just with a shampoo. The issue stayed on my mind the whole day yesterday. 
In the meantime we scheduled an appointment with the hol. vet for this coming Wednesday :crossfing.
I did not mention that Cody has also IBD and that is the main reason why I want to avoid treatment with antibiotics. Cody,s IBD has been treated with steroids and I am pretty sure that is why he developed the pyoderma.
Just to make sure that I identified the pyoderma correctly. It is similar to pimples. It starts like a red bump and then it develops pus under the skin, but the pus area is larger than what pimple would look like. Then it bursts and the skin starts flaking. Do I have it right?
One maybe silly question. Did you have to trim the fur? 
I order from Entirely pets, and it takes only one day to get it from them .


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

goldy1 said:


> This is tough to deal with but you are on the right path. The holistic way worked for my Chance because, like you, I wanted to avoid unnecessary antibiotic treatment if at all possible.
> 
> _It is possible !_ :agree:
> Get DOUXO Chlorhexidine PS Shampoo. It cleared up my Golden's skin problems without antibiotics. It is as close to a miracle product as I have ever used.
> ...


Great links, thank you!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Katarina said:


> Thank you for both replies! What a relief (!) that it is possible to clear it just with a shampoo. The issue stayed on my mind the whole day yesterday.
> In the meantime we scheduled an appointment with the hol. vet for this coming Wednesday :crossfing.
> I did not mention that Cody has also IBD and that is the main reason why I want to avoid treatment with antibiotics. Cody,s IBD has been treated with steroids and I am pretty sure that is why he developed the pyoderma.
> Just to make sure that I identified the pyoderma correctly. It is similar to pimples. It starts like a red bump and then it develops pus under the skin, but the pus area is larger than what pimple would look like. Then it bursts and the skin starts flaking. Do I have it right?
> ...


What Cody has sounds like pyoderma to me and A1Malinois suggestion of Pyoben is another product I have used in conjunction (it opens the follicles for deeper penetration of topical products).









Antibiotics definitely can play havoc with IBD and the steroids suppress the immune system (sometimes necessary) which could trigger skin problems and make existing skin problems worse.

I am so glad you took the time to read the links. They break down the problem into understandable language. Just to elaborate a little more, this bathing treatment plan will work even if it's not pyoderma. I won't get into it in this thread but Chance was also diagnosed with some other skin problems and this holistic approach worked for that as well.

Chance has health issues (heart) and his vets do not prescribe steroids for him, so we always have to figure out an alternate plan. So far we have. The holistic approach tends to work more slowly and is often more labor-intensive but the results come without the oftentimes serious side-effects.

To answer your last question, I have never trimmed Chance's fur except for hot spots (then you absolutely should). For the other problems, I have just dried him thoroughly afterward. Ask your vet when Cody is examined. It might help to trim but if thoroughly dried, the treatment plan worked for me without trimming.

Hang in there!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Katarina said:


> Thank you for both replies! What a relief (!) that it is possible to clear it just with a shampoo. The issue stayed on my mind the whole day yesterday.
> In the meantime we scheduled an appointment with the hol. vet for this coming Wednesday :crossfing.
> I did not mention that Cody has also IBD and that is the main reason why I want to avoid treatment with antibiotics. Cody,s IBD has been treated with steroids and I am pretty sure that is why he developed the pyoderma.
> Just to make sure that I identified the pyoderma correctly. It is similar to pimples. It starts like a red bump and then it develops pus under the skin, but the pus area is larger than what pimple would look like. Then it bursts and the skin starts flaking. Do I have it right?
> ...


Lincolns heal well with just shampoo. If its really bad I will put topical Tresaderm antibiotic once a day for a few days to aid it. It really helps to clear it up. The pyoben does clean the pores which is what I like. I will usually let the Pyoben sit for 10 minutes then rinse and use Hexadine let site for a couple minutes. 

Heres what Lincolns infections look like, since every infection is different.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

That is what Cody's looks like, but only at the starting point then it is as I describe in the previous post. We used Tresaderm in his ears, he had the pyoderma on the inside of his ears too, and it cleared it up pretty well.



A1Malinois said:


> Lincolns heal well with just shampoo. If its really bad I will put topical Tresaderm antibiotic once a day for a few days to aid it. It really helps to clear it up. The pyoben does clean the pores which is what I like. I will usually let the Pyoben sit for 10 minutes then rinse and use Hexadine let site for a couple minutes.
> 
> Heres what Lincolns infections look like, since every infection is different.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

I just found this:
FDA Issues Caution to Pet Owners with the Use of an Unapproved Pet Shampoo Product
Untitled Letter - Sogeval Laboratories, Inc.
Have you heard about it?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Katarina said:


> I just found this:
> FDA Issues Caution to Pet Owners with the Use of an Unapproved Pet Shampoo Product
> Untitled Letter - Sogeval Laboratories, Inc.
> Have you heard about it?


No I havent heard about it. Honestly, I would take somethingl ike that with a grain of salt but thats just me. It claims her dog had an asthma attack and died...I seriously doubt it was from the shampoo. The dog could of been stressed out at the sign of a bath and over stress him/herself to the point they had an asthma attack and died. 

I havent used Duoxo or whatever its call but Hexadine is a good shampoo. Tresaderm is a really good topical


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

I found some news articles with info, that the owner had preexisting asthma condition. It was actually the owner who died not the dog. Then there was another person who got asthma attack while bathing her dog and that person also had preexisting asthma condition.



A1Malinois said:


> No I havent heard about it. Honestly, I would take somethingl ike that with a grain of salt but thats just me. It claims her dog had an asthma attack and died...I seriously doubt it was from the shampoo. The dog could of been stressed out at the sign of a bath and over stress him/herself to the point they had an asthma attack and died.
> 
> I havent used Duoxo or whatever its call but Hexadine is a good shampoo. Tresaderm is a really good topical


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Katarina said:


> I found some news articles with info, that the owner had preexisting asthma condition. It was actually the owner who died not the dog. Then there was another person who got asthma attack while bathing her dog and that person also had preexisting asthma condition.


I have asthma...and ive used the Chlorahexadine fine...

You do not need to use the Chlorahexadine. The Pyoben alone is more then enough combined with a topical like tresaderm


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Katarina said:


> I just found this:
> FDA Issues Caution to Pet Owners with the Use of an Unapproved Pet Shampoo Product
> Untitled Letter - Sogeval Laboratories, Inc.
> Have you heard about it?


Yes - I do remember seeing this last year. Only *one* report and it seems the person had severe, pre-existing asthma and somehow the leap was made that it was the shampoo. I'm not saying it didn't happen but I think it's kind of a leap - I haven't seen anything that verifies/confirms the cause. I agree with A1Malinois : take it with a grain of salt. Plus since I don't have asthma, with my vet's recommendation, I use it and have seen amazing results.

_You are wise though to do the research before using any new product._
To ease any concerns, when you see your vet, check before using it. I always do! When I read or hear about a new product or protocol, I either call or email and check that it's safe because of Chance's pre-existing conditon. Post back what your vet says - I would be interested too.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

We are back from the holistic vet, we got Virbac KetoChlor shampoo: "Antiseborrheic cleansing shampoo for the management of skin conditions responsive to ketoconazole and chlorhexidine. For use in dogs, cats, and horses. Contains 2.3% chlorhexidine gluconate and 1.0% ketoconazole. Use 2 to 3 times a week for 4 weeks initially, then reduce frequency to once a week. Available in 8 oz, 16 oz, and gallon sizes."
The vet said that if I want I can put on him twice a day solution made of Apple Cider Vinegar, Grape Seed Extract and water. Supposedly it works great but it needs to be put on twice a day







. I thought about it for a while and then decided to go with the shampoo. I think if I went with the solution putting it twice a day on Cody would be almost a full time job for me.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Katarina said:


> We are back from the holistic vet, we got Virbac KetoChlor shampoo: "Antiseborrheic cleansing shampoo for the management of skin conditions responsive to ketoconazole and chlorhexidine. For use in dogs, cats, and horses. Contains 2.3% chlorhexidine gluconate and 1.0% ketoconazole. Use 2 to 3 times a week for 4 weeks initially, then reduce frequency to once a week. Available in 8 oz, 16 oz, and gallon sizes."
> The vet said that if I want I can put on him twice a day solution made of Apple Cider Vinegar, Grape Seed Extract and water. Supposedly it works great but it needs to be put on twice a day
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't you just mix the solution is a spray bottle and spray it on him once in the morning and once at night?

Hopefully the shampoo helps


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Did the vet recommend putting some ACV in his water?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We've had the best luck with Eqyss Micro-Tek shampoo. If you do a search here, you'll find lots of threads.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You might want to try a sprinkling of Gold Bond powder, and air. Lots of air so that the sores can dry out. Good luck. Hope your dog is mending soon.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> Did the vet recommend putting some ACV in his water?


No, he did not. Cody has also IBD, maybe that is why. Anything put in his food can cause a flare up .


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Mosby's Mom said:


> Couldn't you just mix the solution is a spray bottle and spray it on him once in the morning and once at night?
> 
> Hopefully the shampoo helps


I probably could, if I did not have a full time job. The spray bottle would sure speed up things, but considering the long fur and that he has the rash everywhere except on his back and thighs, it would still take considerable time.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

O.k., I gave Cody the first bath with the shampoo. The stupid pyoderma looks even worse when wet. He has is spread all over his body by now. Please someone tell me a good news. How long before I see any improvement? I noticed that in spots where he does not have the pyoderma he has what looks like a dandruff. 
I really need some good beak from all doggies diseases and stuff.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Katarina said:


> O.k., I gave Cody the first bath with the shampoo. The stupid pyoderma looks even worse when wet. He has is spread all over his body by now. Please someone tell me a good news. How long before I see any improvement? I noticed that in spots where he does not have the pyoderma he has what looks like a dandruff.
> I really need some good beak from all doggies diseases and stuff.


How is it looking today? The holistic approach takes a while. I was feeling pretty discouraged too until it started working, maybe a week or 2 after the first bath? But once we turned that corner, the improvement continued. We also kept Chance on a grain free diet and added supplements. But keep it going for at least a couple of weeks unless it worsens. If it worsens, talk to your vet. In Chance's case, it didn't look worse after the baths.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am a fan of 4% chlorhexiderm shampoo....


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

goldy1 said:


> How is it looking today? The holistic approach takes a while. I was feeling pretty discouraged too until it started working, maybe a week or 2 after the first bath? But once we turned that corner, the improvement continued. We also kept Chance on a grain free diet and added supplements. But keep it going for at least a couple of weeks unless it worsens. If it worsens, talk to your vet. In Chance's case, it didn't look worse after the baths.


It does not look worse, I plan to spray some ACV and water solution on it today.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's good. Hope you see improvement very soon.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't see any improvement yet, if anything I see new spots popping up. Cody will get another bath on Saturday and I keep spraying with the ACV/water solution.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> I am a fan of 4% chlorhexiderm shampoo....


chlorhexadine shampoo (Duoxo) is what cleared Copper up and kept him clear even though he had a compromised immune system.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

coppers-mom said:


> chlorhexadine shampoo (Duoxo) is what cleared Copper up and kept him clear even though he had a compromised immune system.


Exactly what worked for Chance : Douxo - Chlorhexidine Shampoo. I also used the Microemulsion spray for in-between baths. Truly an amazing product and well-priced at EntirelyPets.com

I think you will see improvement using this shampoo. Hoping that Cody is doing better!


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Done with another bath. The neck and chest look pitifully, but the old skin seems to be peeling off, he still gets fresh spots on his belly and in his groin area. He lost a lot of fur. I hope it is going to start getting better pretty soon.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel so bad that your treatments aren't working, at least not yet. I was in the vet's office twice a week (at least) before trying the Douxo Chlorhexidine Shampoo. Are you asking your vet to check Cody in order to not let her skin problem get too far out of control? It's hard to tell from your post but it seems that you're not seeing any real improvement yet. Did you give the Douxo a try?

I understand how frustrating this is because I have been there. I'm wondering if you should consider a veterinary dermatologist. 

One thing my vet had me do was to take pictures daily. This was very helpful because I was able to see the progress more clearly that way when I looked at one week compared to the next. When you look at the dog every day, it's hard to see the improvement but the pictures don't lie. I was also able to email them to my vet when I thought I might need to come in.

Hope Cody improves very soon.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

A1Malinois said:


> I use Pyoben (Benzoyl Peroxide) or Hexadine (Chlorahexadine) are my favorites. You can also use a tea tree oil based shampoo ive had luck with that. You can also apply aloe vera directly to the sores.


Got the Pyoben shampoo today, have to give bath every other day for the first week.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

How is Cody doing with the spa treatments ? :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing Hoping his pyoderma is improving. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

goldy1 said:


> How is Cody doing with the spa treatments ? :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing Hoping his pyoderma is improving. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


Thank you for asking.With the previous treatment not good at all, with the new treatment too soon to tell. He just got the first bath with the Pyoben today. He will get another one on Saturday.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope this one works better. I have been combing the literature keeping you & Cody in mind. I try to stay up on any new treatments and the latest research. Since Chance has been better, I still give him baths more frequently than the average golden. In summer, approx once every 2 weeks. Now I will just watch for any early sign and give him the chlorhexidine bath and repeat until his skin is good. Usually now, one bath works.

There is a treatment which I am going to find out more about: ATOPICA. I'm not sure if you heard about it. I think it might be a type of antibiotic that can be used long-term. It sounds promising for the resistant type of skin problem. I'm going to ask my vet her opinion next time I'm there.

I hope you see good results using the Pyoben. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

goldy1 said:


> I hope this one works better. I have been combing the literature keeping you & Cody in mind. I try to stay up on any new treatments and the latest research. Since Chance has been better, I still give him baths more frequently than the average golden. In summer, approx once every 2 weeks. Now I will just watch for any early sign and give him the chlorhexidine bath and repeat until his skin is good. Usually now, one bath works.
> 
> There is a treatment which I am going to find out more about: ATOPICA. I'm not sure if you heard about it. I think it might be a type of antibiotic that can be used long-term. It sounds promising for the resistant type of skin problem. I'm going to ask my vet her opinion next time I'm there.
> 
> I hope you see good results using the Pyoben. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


Thank you Goldy1 for keeping us in your mind! Cody lost almost all his undercoat, he got the second bath today. In some places the skin seems to be calmer, but on his inner thighs and in his arm pits and on the chest, where it was the worst, it still looks pretty bad.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

When Cody's skin was so infected ( and he was suffering from AIHA), he was bathed at first every other day with full strength Micro-Tek. That gradually stretched out to every 3-4 days and then weekly with a diluted Micro-Tek. He was also on doxy for some of that time. It was nothing short of miraculous how his skin and coat recovered when he else wise was so life threatening ill and his immune system so compromised. I still bathe, when my back allows, all the dogs with a dilute micro-tek once a week. It is actually very good for their coats and skin (think show dogs that are bathed multiple times/week). The trick is using a diluted shampoo (once skin is healthy) and rinsing, rinsing, rinsing.


----------

